# Golden gothic bats



## Timexturner (Feb 1, 2018)

I got all the regular bats and now I'm hoping to get some golden ones  I need 30 golden bats to be able to get everything. 

Anyone up for the task? 

My ID is: 4338 9111 815


----------



## Biyaya (Feb 3, 2018)

Uhff. I'm probably late. But if you still need some golden bats, I've got you. ha.

ID: 9054 0834 680


----------

